# JDK updaten - wie am besten vorgehen?



## XFlipX (3. Okt 2009)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mal ins Forum fragen, wie ihr eure JDK updated ? Der javaeigene Updateservice funktioniert bei mir nicht richtig bzw. bringt er mir heute noch die Meldung, dass ich die aktuelle Version(update 14) habe, obwohl schon das Update 16 draußen ist.

Löscht ihr vorher alle Komponenten, die das JDK mitbringt und installiert dann neu oder installiert ihr einfach drüber ? Ich habe immer die erste Version bevorzugt bzw. denke, dass sie die Beste ist. Leider sieht  man nicht immer auf den ersten Blick, was das JDK alles installiert hat bzw. ist es mit 6 Version von den Komponenten her komplizierter geworden.

Danke, XFlipX


----------



## oldshoe (4. Okt 2009)

Moin,

was passiert denn bei dir wenn du die aktuellste Java-Version installieren willst? Wird dabei die alte Version erkannt und evtl. entfernen oder updaten vorgeschlagen?


----------



## XFlipX (4. Okt 2009)

oldshoe hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> was passiert denn bei dir wenn du die aktuellste Java-Version installieren willst? Wird dabei die alte Version erkannt und evtl. entfernen oder updaten vorgeschlagen?



Hallo, werde ich mal ausprobieren. Machst du denn das auf diese Art ?

Danke, XFlipX

Ps.: Habe es gerade probiert, also er scheint nicht zu erkennen, dass schon eine JDK Version installiert ist -> er schlägt ja auch ein neues Verzeichnis bei der Installation vor -> also jdk1.6.0_16


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Okt 2009)

Beide Versionen werden dann parallel existieren, die letzte Version wird jedoch immer zur Ausführung von Java-Programmen verwendet werden.
Du solltest nun die ältere Version der gleichen Hauptversion deinstallieren, weil z.B. oft in neuen Versionen auch bekannte Sicherheitslücken geschlossen werden. Außerdem macht es keinen Sinn zwei parallele Hauptversionen auf dem System zu haben.


----------



## XFlipX (4. Okt 2009)

Danke für die Auskünfte - also dann vor der Neuinstallation alle bisherigen Komponenten der älteren JDK löschen. Also so, wie ich es bisher gemacht habe.

Ich habe den Thread erstellt, da ich immer etwas Bedenken hatte, wenn ich alle JDK Komponenten löschen, dann einige Programmen nicht mehr funktionieren, die auf die Runtime zugreifen. Also kann ich das bedenkenlos tun.

Komponenten zum Deinstallieren:

Java DB XXX
Java SE Development Kit 6 Update XX (zu erst deinstallieren und dann die DB ?)

XFlipX


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Okt 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Reihenfolge relevant ist. Im Zweifelsfall die DB zuerst.


----------

